# Loss of identity



## Frenchdip (Feb 17, 2011)

In an addendum to my earlier msg. I should mention another thing that happens. When I get that obsessive thought "am I good enough" or "are people judging me". I lose myself completely in those thoughts. I forget who I am almost while I'm in front of people and overanalyze every move I make until it's guaranteed people will indeed see how nervous and insecure I'm acting. Then after ice [email protected]#*d myself pretty good, abd im a trmbling nerveous wreck, totally self consumed, I go on the mend and will finally let it go and im back to confident, free spirit relaxed me. It's a pattern a repeat several times a year. What's going on. Why do I do it. It's almost like a project?


----------

